# Heaven has a new sister...



## Virginia Marine (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum to post this, but I wanted to share some thoughts on a dear sister in Christ who passed away this past Monday. Shirley was an elderly lady in our church who everyone simply considered as their "Grandma". Her life was a testament to to all of us who knew her as someone who loved Christ in everything she did, said, and thought. Sunday worship just isn't going to be the same without hearing Shirley call out, "come over here darlin and give me a hug". Shirley was diagnosed with lung cancer this past November and was told by her doctors that she had a month to live. Her response was sheer joy at having an "express ticket" to seeing her Savior. When her cancer "mysteriously" disapeared her response was twofold: 1) disappointment at having to wait to be with Christ 2) joy that she would have more time to share Christ with her family and church. What a lady! Two weeks ago she was diagnosed with cancer in her brain. In that two weeks, her testimony touched almost everyone in our church and led to her daughter coming to Christ. I will miss her dearly, but know that even now she is rejoicing with her savior. Tomorrow, our church family will celebrate Shirley's life at her funeral, and what a celebration it will be! My only wish is that some of you could have known her as well...
In Him,
Jay


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 10, 2008)

praying. Thanks for this glowing testimony. May our lives be shining lights too.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 10, 2008)

What a wonderful woman!


----------

